# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box (unlock machine): Avio, UTStarcom, Lenovo models updated

## mohamed73

.Avio-A101 (Vinaphone) model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Avio-A201 (Vinaphone) model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Avio-A204 (Vinaphone) model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Avio-A205 (Vinaphone) model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Avio-A301 (Vinaphone) model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.UTStarcom-GTX212 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Lenovo-S600 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.MTS-547 model included in list
.Aroma-D333 model included in list
.pinout database updated    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

